

Front end engineer - core developer - teide
http://www.tello.com/jobs
You are a Ninja when it comes to JS/Ajax development.&#60;p&#62;You are not afraid to build well formed html and advanced CSS structures.&#60;p&#62;You are interested in mobile web app development with new cutting edge JS/html5 frameworks such as Sensa Touch and you care about cross phone portability.&#60;p&#62;You can get your hands into the C and the V of the MVC rails code to help control UI/REST API flows and work with more back end oriented engineers.&#60;p&#62;If you like the above, want to make a mark in the world by building world class products and like to work in a collaborative environment, we want to hear from you.&#60;p&#62;Must haves!&#60;p&#62;&#60;pre&#62;&#60;code&#62;    Passionate about consumers and the mobile landscape
    Top notch analytical skills
    Appreciation for very well polished front ends
    Like to work on cutting edge technologies
&#60;/code&#62;&#60;/pre&#62;
This position is in Palo Alto, CA.&#60;p&#62;Contact: jobs@tello.com
======
jsavimbi
I've read the About page but I have no clue as to what Tello does. They do in
fact need a UX mastermind.

